# Where can i order just a few eggs (2 maybe 4) for TURKEYS



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Where can I order some turkey eggs that I don't have to buy 15 for like 100 dollars.... Plus I only want to hatch out two turkeys so I'm not wasting 13 eggs!!!!! Any ideas where I can just buy 2 eggs?????


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

You'd probably have better luck finding someone in your area selling turkey eggs for eatin' purposes. Or you could find another small breeder... obviously hatcheries and the like will only sell in large batches but I have seen small breeders sell as few as six. Have you checked e-bay? or posted a wanted ad on craigslist? I'd try there first. I know of a farm that sells six hatching eggs but they're all Royal Palms and I don't think she sells eggs until Spring so it might be a wait.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

You'r going to want to incubate more than a couple just incase you have a bad hatch. If you more than you want hatch , sell them.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Unless, you can find one near you. Your best luck is to just order the minimum and then sell them.


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

I got my 5 off if eBay all but 1 hatched!! Few good selections too!!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Meyers. You can order just 3.


----------

